# I shawled too, and some socks.



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Everyone else's shawls were so pretty that I thought I would try again to do one.
Okay, it is mostly garterstitch, but I did spin the yarn all by myself. :gaptooth:

This is made from a roving Marchwind gave me for my birthday.
It is a blend of merino and bamboo.











The pattern is called 22.5 Degrees.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/225-degrees
It is triangular, but more scarf-like.

that scalloped edge finishing is just so pretty. Really.

I loved it so much that I worked it up again. 
This time in HoneyGoldAcres merino top. (thanks to WIHH)










I havent blocked either of them, and I just dont see why they need it. 
The 'V' shape is just fine and it is garter stitch.
They are both so soft and warm and I need for my mom to pick which one she wants before I gross them both up w/ my cuddling them.


Anyhow, now I am doing some Noro socks.
I am on the heelflap of the 2nd one.
If nobody bugs me I could finish it tomorrow. 
It is a pattern of my own devising involving a slipped stitch cable.
The colors are just screaming, LOL.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Very nice! Love the colors!


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Perfect shawls! I admire your beautiful knitting. Thanks for the pattern- looks like a keeper. Love those screaming socks! What are they screaming- "we're here we're HERE, WE'RE HERE!" like Horton Hears a Who?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

This is my wheel ( Annie is her name) and the roving that became the 2nd shawl.










This is how that yarn looked after I spun it.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I think those socks are screaming in Japanese.
That Noro yarn. I adore it even though I would never put blue next to orange or purple next to yellow.
It goes against my instincts somehow.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I love the colors especially on the socks. I really like the shawls. I cant believe thats all garter stitch. Im gonna have to give that pattern a try! I wish you sold the yarn you make the socks with. It just :rock:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

That sock yarn is called Noro.
You can buy it for around 20$ a skein, which will make a pair of socks.
I treat myself to a skein of it very occasionally.

It is a single ply yarn and the color changes about every 12 rounds.
One of my biggest goals for the Tour de Fleece is to dye and spin something very similar.
I am knitting this skein while taking notes. 
the surprising colors are part of what makes this yarn so unique.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you! I will definitely be getting some.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey, that's the shawl I knit last year, remember. I LOVED the scalloped edge! The colors of the first one are MY fave!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Love that shawl pattern. I think I'm going to have to knit one soon. I sure wish I could find my needles, or the ones I ordered would come soon. GAM how did you like that wool blend? The colors reminded me of you, and I know you like green. Im not sure I like how the color changes worked out though. Something about that black and that yellow that just isn't right in my mind. Oh well, that's me. The shawls look geat though. Those socks do scream don't they. But you know I like loud socks. Feet are so under appreciated, i think more attention needs to be drawn to them.

Thank for the daily eye candy


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, how big are your shawls? The pattern shows one that is very small since it was done with a very fine gauge yarn. I wonder how it would work up with a bulky yarn!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Oh GAM... everything is beautiful!! You do such good work and SO QUICKLY!!!!!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I did the Holden in a DK weight, on size 9 needles, came out amazing! I need to get a pic and I'll post it. It's a great pattern, goes really quick with all the SS bit at the beginning.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

The green one measures out to 53".
It was 4oz spun 2ply. 400 yards on size 4 needles.










This one is a bit bigger, 56".
It was 4 oz spun straight 3 ply, 466 yards on size 6 needles.










They would both stretch out quite a bit more with blocking.
I suppose I should just do that even though I really dont think they 'need' it. 
Not convinced that it is necessary. 

Marchwind, this pic shows the colors better. 
What you were seeing as yellow is really more of a moss green and the black is a very shiny charcoal grey.

Both came out very different, even though they weigh almost exactly the same.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

GAM - love the shawls but those socks!!!! they yell happy at me.! Wonderful stuff you knit.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Don`t know much about this stuff but i know when i see something very nice and that`s nice.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I should take a new pic of my last pair of Noro socks. 
They have gotten better with wear and washing.

WIHH, you should try some of those singles yarns. 
They wear just fine, honest.
I dont understand why 2 plys would last longer.
I mean, sure it is 'stronger' if you try pulling the yarn to break it.

However, once it is knitted it only gets abrasion and the amount of fibers subjected to the abrasion is the same for both kinds of yarn.
It would take the same amount of time to wear through, because it is the same amount of individual hair hafts.

That is my logic on it anyhow. :teehee:

& yes, this yarn reminds me of Easter too. Specifically, these things.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oooooooooooh so cheerful!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

> That sock yarn is called Noro.
> You can buy it for around 20$ a skein, which will make a pair of socks.


GAM, what is that color called? I think I found some for 11.95 for 110yrds.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Pay attention to yarn weights.
If you are making socks you want their sock yarn.
110 yards sounds like one of their worsted weight yarns.

The color number on mine is S102.
It is Noro Kureyon Sock Yarn, 420 meters/100 grams.
They also have a 'Silk Sock Garden' line which is great too.


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

Very Very Beautiful...Thats all I can think to say! I love the socks too as I love the bright colors...guess I have to get some of that yarn...Beautiful!!!


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Yowsa! Love those sockies! I could find them in the sock drawer in the dark! Great job!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks GAM,



> They also have a 'Silk Sock Garden' line which is great too.


Thats what I found,










Noro Silk Garden Yarn - 87 Rainbow

Gauge (sts. / inch): 4.5 Physical Weight: 50g
Primary Fiber: Silk (view more) Secondary Fiber: Mohair  (view more)
Specific Fiber: 45% Silk, 45% Kid Mohair, 10% Lamb's Wool US Needle: 8
Washing Instructions: Dry Clean (view more) Weight: (4 - 5 sts/in) Worsted (view more)
Yardage: 110


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

That is pretty. 110 yards of worsted weight.
It isnt sock yarn though. 

Keep looking, if you are wanting the skinny stuff.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I think I found it $8.95!
Im going to order 3. They have 28 available.










Noro Kureyon Yarn - 102 Pink/Yellow/Red/Blue

Hand Dyed Wool with incredible self-striping colors! Eisaku Noro's artistry in blending colors and fibers remains unsurpassed. Wearing a garment created with Noro yarn is like wearing a work of art.
Price: $8.95

Gauge (sts. / inch): 5 Physical Weight: 50g
Primary Fiber: 100% Wool Specific Fiber: 100% Wool
US Needle: 7 Washing Instructions: Hand Wash 
Weight: (4 - 5 sts/in) Worsted (view more) Yardage: 110


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

The skinny stuff ?

How skinny is typical sock yarn ?

Incidentally.... GAM sent me a delightful pair of woolen Cranky-Sal socks.
I liked the earthen colors. NOW I know just how merciful she was being with all that.....


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Here's what you need for socks sweetie.
http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/knitting/yarn/Noro/KureyonSock.asp
Fingering weight, size 2 or 3 needles normally.
The two you found are worsted.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thats the website Im on!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I found this, somehow it doesnt look like the yarn in GAM's pics










Gauge (sts. / inch): 7.5 Physical Weight: 100g
Primary Fiber: Wool (view more) Secondary Fiber: Nylon (view more)
Specific Fiber: 70% wool 30% nylon US Needle: US2
Washing Instructions: Hand Wash (view more) Weight: (6+ sts/in) Fingering (view more)
Yardage: 462 

Noro Kureyon Sock Yarn - 102 Pink/Yellow/Red/Blue


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

It's a different colorway, let me go have a better looksee.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Pearl B. said:


> I found this, somehow it doesnt look like the yarn in GAM's pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that is it!
You cannot see all the colors at the same time when it is in a ball like that.
They are in there though!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

> Yes, that is it!


 Thanks! Thats what Im going to get. Its $11.40


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

That's it? Wow it really does look different!:hrm:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Forerunner said:


> The skinny stuff ?
> 
> How skinny is typical sock yarn ?
> 
> ...


Aren't you lucky though? Jill is making you that beautiful sweater!

My sock gifting experience has been that guys dont normally wear flourescent pink socks. 
Except maybe for my youngest son, but that is a genetic trait.

Most of the time I do stick to more traditional colorways, honest. :angel:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

It does doesnt it! The one in GAM's pic looks like Neon. Its on its way. Im not sure what Im going to do with it. I will find something to use it on though. Ive got this really nice afghan pattern. Unusual I know. If its to lite, Im pretty sure I can find a shirt type pattern.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Why not try socks? Crazy I know!:hysterical:
But they are alot of fun, and handy take along projects.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

hercsmama said:


> Why not try socks? Crazy I know!:hysterical:
> But they are alot of fun, and handy take along projects.



Agreed. I mean, why not? 
We will help you. 

(Don't listen to Forerunner.)

That yarn is going to be NEON. You will be amazed. LOL


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I might try socks. OTOH, it seems a shame to hide something so beautiful. Its gonna be a shirt, or a throw.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

How many skeins did you get?


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

3. Im getting okay with knitting. Im pretty sure I could make a nice lite summer shirt if I get a pair of circular kneedles


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I will warn you that this yarn is not 'soft'.
It has nylon in it and is spun pretty tight.
It is meant to be made into socks or mittens or something else that is hard-wearing.
People make bags and purses out of it too.

1 skein will make a pair of socks, but I dont think you could get a whole shirt out of it.
ETA, oh I see now. You said 3. 

I cant wait to see what you do with it!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

My goodness you have been busy! You knit such beautiful things and love the pattern on those socks!!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I love those shawls GAM!
and the socks...wow!
Love that pattern, you wrote it or what??


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

mamajohnson said:


> and the socks...wow!
> Love that pattern, you wrote it or what??


Uhm....yeah.!? I took notes and everything. :teehee:

It isn't a written pattern and there are a few others out there which use the slipped stitch cable. 
It was more a case of finding this awesome stitch pattern and experimenting with it.

I guess the first time I saw it in a sock pattern was the Spindle socks.
http://needleandhook.co.uk/2006/12/spindle-socks/

My Noro socks are NOT the same stitch count. I didnt use this exact pattern.
This pattern I am linking uses a heavier DK/Sport weight yarn.
I am mentioning that for the newer knitters here. 

However, that is how you make this cable. It is super easy and you dont need a cable needle at all!

I do mine with my backwards-twisted purls inbetween and I love the fabric it makes.
It's a little stretchy but not very much. Works good for this type of sort of a smooth hard yarn. 
Noro is kind of 'hard' yarn. It isnt springy or smooshy or soft and fluffy.
However, it softens over time and is substantial. It is not itchy. 

Some people really dont like to use it, but I adore a dose of it occasionally.
The fabric it makes is worth the labor.


----------

